# Bulking, cutting and ripping.



## ezydriver (Jul 15, 2007)

Can somebody explain the terms I see so often please.

They are, bulking, cutting, and ripping.

I'm not sure what is meant by these and would like to know so as to have a better understanding of what I am doing.

Thank you.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bulking....building up muscle

cutting....dieting off fat

ripped......fully dieted, 3-5% body fat (BF)


----------



## ezydriver (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you.

Is it common practice to both bulk and cut at the same time? That is what I am attempting now, and it seems to be working. Its only been six weeks but there is a marginal change already I've noticed.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

its called a 'clean bulk' and is possable, although a very fins line to tread


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

You could try what im on at the moment.

I bulk for 6-8 weeks, then cut 2-3 then back on to bulking. That way the body doesnt just get used to the constant surplus or defecit in cals and the metabolism is more efficient due to the change.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol

where you cut/paste that from ah24?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

No where Jimmy! Im working with Layne Norton so he passes on his pearls of wisdom every now and again! 

Also...sorry to hi-jack, but im probably joining forest next week mate - got a new job and gym is sh1te


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

I've seen the Forest gym's website. Looks top notch. Lots of competiting BB's train there??? Just out of interest, how much do you pay a month/year membership?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ah24 said:


> No where Jimmy! Im working with Layne Norton so he passes on his pearls of wisdom every now and again!
> 
> Also...sorry to hi-jack, but im probably joining forest next week mate - got a new job and gym is sh1te


should i know Layne Norton?

good move to forest

best place for ya

mention me to harold (manager)

but refer to ma as james or he will not know who you are on about


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ah24 said:


> No where Jimmy! Im working with Layne Norton so he passes on his pearls of wisdom every now and again!
> 
> Also...sorry to hi-jack, but im probably joining forest next week mate - got a new job and gym is sh1te


He passes some pearls on you eh?

Oh, that is gay:love:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

squat_this said:


> I've seen the Forest gym's website. Looks top notch. Lots of competiting BB's train there??? Just out of interest, how much do you pay a month/year membership?


joining fee is £15

day rate is £3

month is £22

six months is £110

year is £190

i think

something like that anyway

forest has had tons of competitors in male/female bb'ing/powerlifting/strongman

http://www.theforestgym.co.uk/


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> joining fee is £15
> 
> day rate is £3
> 
> ...


That's so cheap for such a good gym. Wish I had one like that near me!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hacks you b**tard!!

Jimmy, no not many people have heard of him, he's a natural pro in America - *EXTREMELY* knowledgable guy. Also, done a degree with honours etc in skeletal protein metabolism and now doing a PhD in amino acid science or something.

Seriously is a clever guy, heres a link to his video series: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/insidethelife0.htm Worth a look in my opinion.

And yeah, ill deffo mention you - are there any machines that are quite important that you would say Harold is missing?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nope

its all there


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is this "THE" Harold I hear so much about?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Is this "THE" Harold I hear so much about?


Yep, thats the one! 'big H'


----------



## ezydriver (Jul 15, 2007)

ah24 said:


> You could try what im on at the moment.
> 
> I bulk for 6-8 weeks, then cut 2-3 then back on to bulking. That way the body doesnt just get used to the constant surplus or defecit in cals and the metabolism is more efficient due to the change.


So what do you eat, and do whilst bulking?

Lots of weights and eating lots of protein?

And then what do you eat, and do whilst cutting?

Cardio? No weights? more veg?

How do you do this? Please could you give me some examples of your routine, diet, training etc for the bulk period, and then the cutting period and please explain to me the expected result, or why you do this?

I know that is a lot to ask, but I'm getting quite down about not being able to figure this out.

I'm still confused about so much and I'm finding it frustrating.

I'm not sure whether to eat carbs, in case they sit on my stomach. But, as I understand it, you need carbs when lifting weights. Why is that?

How are you supposed to lose the body fat if you need to be consuming endless carbs and calories?

I've seen physiques where they have about 3% bodyfat and abs like a bronze statue. How on earth did they do it?

It seems most of my energy goes into working out what to eat, when to eat it, whether to eat it, how to eat it..........

I'm serously getting a headache over this and really don't know what to do for the best.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ezydriver said:


> So what do you eat, and do whilst bulking?
> 
> Lots of weights and eating lots of protein?
> 
> ...


Just about to go work now but when im finished ill either drop you a PM with everything or post it up on here - dont fret about it all mate, all will become clear and things suddenly start to make sense!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ezdriver post up your current diet in the nutrition section and your current routine including cardio in this section so we can suggest the changes you need to make....

Scott yes the Harold they speak about is my coach Harold Marillier IFBB Pro and all round good egg


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

he isnt your coach

you are his b1tch

i'm just trying to workout what sort of relationship that makes...........


----------

